# Crochet hat posted on Pinterest



## sjames (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm looking for a pattern for this hat, the pic has been posted multiple times on Pinterest. Many thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Terriffic hat. the crocheted hat is quite clear. It could be coppied by anyone who knows crochet stitches. I probably could but I could not promise how long it my take me, because I have at least 4 obligations to finish this winter. Have you searched all leads?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've signed up for Pinterest but haven't mucked around in there much yet--doesn't it give a source when someone posts a picture?


----------



## sjames (Nov 7, 2011)

Actually there is a source, this is the link - http://make-handmade.com/2011/07/08/crafts-for-spring-colorful-hat/ from Pinterest. On that page is another link to beatesbunterblog.blogspot.com but it is not in English or Spanish and I'm afraid I'm limited to those two languages. Also, I don't see the hat on that page either.

The reason I came to this forum is that there is also a link to Knitter's Paradise so I thought maybe the pattern would be known here. But I'm happy to have found this forum even if I can't find the pattern.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's in German, and I don't read a lot of it, but I was able to figure out the patterns are sold, not free. So far, I've guessed there are lots of chains and shells, along with the flower motifs across the top...might take some time to figure out something similar.


----------



## jennl (Mar 8, 2012)

did you ever find the pattern as I have spent hours trying to track it down & went to the german site but can't find where I can buy the pattern.....can anyone help?


----------

